# Problems on raw



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

I have fed raw for a long time to several of my dogs. They have all thrived. For some reason my malinois just does not do well. Doesn't digest bone very well. Throws up bile due to empty stomach very often even though I am feeding him a ton of food, about 4% of weight. Looks like he walks around just not feeling well. Anyone else have dogs that just do not do well on raw food?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, one of my male DDB did not do well on raw. Specifically his endurance was poor although physically his appearance appeared to regress his age by 2-3 years.

What is Luca eating? I think you said prey model but I might have him mixed up with another dog.

BTW has he always been on raw? I'm asking to see if you have a reference point of him doing better while on kibble or a mix.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Have you checked his eyes or gums for any yellowing or signs of jaundice. The first thing I thought when I read the symptoms was gallbladder issues. Something to consider.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Sarah Platts said:


> Have you checked his eyes or gums for any yellowing or signs of jaundice. The first thing I thought when I read the symptoms was gallbladder issues. Something to consider.


 I do not see a problem there Sarah


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, one of my male DDB did not do well on raw. Specifically his endurance was poor although physically his appearance appeared to regress his age by 2-3 years.
> 
> What is Luca eating? I think you said prey model but I might have him mixed up with another dog.
> 
> BTW has he always been on raw? I'm asking to see if you have a reference point of him doing better while on kibble or a mix.


I started him slow this time Nicole. I took him off raw while we were moving and building a house. When I went back to it a year ago it was horrible. He had constant diarrhea and it was bad. I am not new to raw and never had problems. I started him back about two months ago and he did alright for a while. I start with just chicken. Backs, quarters, thighs, gizzards, all the basics. He seems to a hard time staying full. He throws up before meals due to having an empty stomach and I am feeding him about 4% of his weight. A lot of food. I almost think he may need raw one meal kibble the other


----------



## Domenik Girardi (Feb 2, 2016)

If he is throwing up before meals why not give him a small meal in between feedings just to keep the huger pukes at bay. I do it with my pup who pukes if he only gets 2 meals a day.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Domenik Girardi said:


> If he is throwing up before meals why not give him a small meal in between feedings just to keep the huger pukes at bay. I do it with my pup who pukes if he only gets 2 meals a day.


That would work Dominik but I am not home during the day most of the time


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Larry Krohn said:


> That would work Dominik but I am not home during the day most of the time


Isn't there something like a food timer that you can set times on and the thing dumps out a set amount at set times. I know they have them for fish tanks and would be surprised if they didn't have something similar for dogs/cats.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Larry any chance he's got allergies/intolerance to your primary meal (protein) source? I've been through this before and that's what it turned out to be. 

I've heard of people giving their dogs Pepcid. I've not ever done this or needed to but I know this has been discussed here before (not necessarily linked to raw).


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Been feeding raw and kibble for a few days and so far so good. No loose stools and no throwing up. He's doing well on both. I thought he may


----------

